# Indian Point Park.....



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

For those who have been there or are planning, I have been walking the dog there every am this week and have seen nothing in the river at Indian Creek. It is gin clear low and all the holes and fast water have nothing in it. Talked with some guys and they said the same. Lots of small baitfish though........so I guess it's only a matter of time with this rain.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info.....


----------

